# Even small Texas bass like FROGS!



## richg99 (Oct 25, 2016)

Nearby pond this morning.... richg99


----------



## Jim (Oct 28, 2016)

Frog fishing is awesome!

What kind of frog is that?


----------



## richg99 (Oct 28, 2016)

Re Frog. Really have no idea. Picked it up last year. Haven't had much occasion to use it lately.

richg99


----------

